# Anybody ever found a pearl in a oyster while eating ?



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

I was eating fried oysters yesterday and bit into something hard, come to find out it was a pearl about the size of a pencil eraser.I was wondering if this was common, its a first for me and ive had a few oysters in my life.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Used to happen all the time for my family. We had our own oyster lease in front of our camp and we downed a lot of oysters. The pearls were never pretty and round though, definitely not worth any money.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

We were eating oysters at Gillhoolies in San Leon years ago and I chomped into something hard. Turns out it was a small pearl. They taste pretty good when baked with garlic, butter and parmesan cheese...

My wife still has the pearl in her jewelry box somewhere.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I have about 6 but they are from raw oyster's, our should I say my wife has about 6 because anytime I get one I give it to her. She says if I live long enough she can make a neckless out of them if I keep eating oysters. LOL

FN


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

We were eating at a resturant and i ate a fried oyster and bit into a pearl.It hurt like He**.


----------



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

The pearl wasn,t shiney but it was pretty round. I thought it was cool just the same


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah me too I thought it was alot less common until I read about all you guys eatin pearls If mine hadnt come out of an oyster I wouldnt have known it was a pearl. Looked more like a piece of my tooth, felt like it too. Lost it somewhere though


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

I bit into two at different times from raw oysters at Pappadauxs. One was pretty big.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

make a neckless out of them if I keep eating oysters. LOL




who's gonna run with this????



yeah, I've found a pearl also in oysters. looked like a small rock....



dang thing wouldnt bring down an rc though...


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Very common*

My brother and I, as kids during the '60's and early '70's, were working labor for my granparents, uncles, dad etc. After the sacks were hauled to the garage, we were the president and vice-president of shucking. We shucked oysters until the blisters would stop us. All we got paid was fried oysters and an occasional sip of a raw one.

The black oblong pearls were common. One in about 10 oysters had them. We would pop them out and put them on a platter in Granddads garage. I'm not real sure what happened to all of them. I do know that they are virtually worthless, unless you want to make a personal piece of jewelry.

As most of you guys know, the pearls that capture our ladies hearts are cultured. Most are grown in farm-raised aquaculture farms. If I remember correctly most of these farms are in Austraila and New Zeland etc. - Hevy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ummm.. yeah


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

finding pearls in oysters is not uncommon. post up when you find a diamond in an oyster. that's rare.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yes, many times.

TH


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Fried ones are not pretty.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Nothing like a good pearl necklace.........


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> Nothing like a good pearl necklace.........


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Yeah,*

I used to have about a dozen in a pill bottle somewhere from raw oysters. Most the size of a match head or smaller and mishapen. As I understand it, they actually "peel" the pearl to get to a layer that has good luster. Most of mine were kinda grey to kinda pearly, and too small for me to try and peel.

Like someone said....to this day after crunching down on one, I kind of "gently" chew an oyster, until I am sure he isn't hiding a little pearl in there! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

That's not jewelry im talk bout it really don't cost that much.....

found a pink/white one in a raw one at the Monument Inn



Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> Nothing like a good pearl necklace.........


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I had four pearls in a dozen oysters on the half shell last month at Baytown Seafood on Main St. They weren't overly pretty, but round and smooth.


----------



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

Baytown seafood on main st. is where i found mine last week. I was in Houstion last week training an stopped there to eat.


----------

